# Rejected Critical Skills Visa



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hello I just collected my rejected Critical skills visa renewal. Its says I have 10days to appeal. The actual message was this.

'A critical skills work visa requires one to have particular NQF level coupled with capabilities or top ups needed within an occupation. Applicant being confirmed as a trainee software engineer by a professional/statutory body means she is not critically skilled in the category applied for.'


I need assistance with these things
i) how do I respond and what can I use for my appeal so that I now actually get the renewal
ii) my initial visa expired in July so I was staying in the country based on the waivers granted with regards to persons with visa outcomes pending. What happens now do I exist the country and when do I become undesirable 

In actual fact the rejection comment says 'Applicant being confirmed as a trainee software engineer by a professional/statutory body means she is not critically skilled in the category applied for.' On the NQF level I do have the minimum required NQF 7 obtained within SA that's apart from the other qualifications. Also IITPSA assessed me for 3 critical skills on the February list, so the part about trainee software engineer is the designation on my employment contract not from IITPSA.

I have explained a lot so that I may get the best possible assistance.


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

First of all just make sure you book appointment on VFS site within 10 day and book at least a later date eg:mid november so yu get time to gather information.
Best get immigration lawyer to assist as they wld know all the loop holes.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Captian_Pirate said:


> First of all just make sure you book appointment on VFS site within 10 day and book at least a later date eg:mid november so yu get time to gather information.
> Best get immigration lawyer to assist as they wld know all the loop holes.


In the meantime my worry is will I be permitted to remain in the country or I will be undesirable which will again frustrate the whole process.


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

dinema84 said:


> In the meantime my worry is will I be permitted to remain in the country or I will be undesirable which will again frustrate the whole process.











you are still legal until your appeal is finalised.You still have another chance again to apeal after this.


----------

